# Would you date a girl with a lazy eye?



## Howlinwolf69 (Nov 10, 2013)

There's this really pretty mixed girl at my physical therapist's office who seems to be interested. She seems to enjoy flirting with me, she'll walk by and poke me on the side quite often. The only thing is, she has a lazy eye. She tries to hide it with her hair, but it's noticeable. I mean I'm not the most handsome guy myself. 

Would it bother you guys?

Am I being shallow?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

yes I would date her and have sex with her if she was nice and wanted it.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

That wouldn't bother me. She's cute and I assume you like her personality? It's a very minor thing and not worth rejecting someone over.


----------



## Smithy123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, very shallow. It's not important at all.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Absolutely. A lazy eye wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Why the **** are you asking us ? Make your own decisions, it's your life !


> if I find her interesting and attractive who the hells cares about such a minor detail?


If you really did find her interesting and attractive you wouldn't be asking this stupid question. 
/thread


----------



## Markiel (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I would.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes I would date her. I also has lazy eye it would be a perfect match.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

no problem at all.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I don't see why not. I knew this girl with a lazy eye that had the most amazing, cute smile ever and a kind personality to boot. Seriously, as if that eye matters. But then, all of us in this thread can tell you that we'd date her or not, but at the end of the day, you're the one that's considering it, so i'd suggest you ask yourself whether *you* are bothered by it, and make up your mind about it.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I find the term lazy eye offensive.

I would date Kristen Bell she suffers from the condition.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Of course I would. Nobody is perfect


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

Without a doubt. If I was into her personality and she was my type, I wouldn't let something silly like that stop me. 

In fact, it probably has made her into a more interesting person. Whenever someone is insecure about something, it usually gives them a lot more perspective and understanding. I would kind of find it cute how she tries to hide it and would do my best to make her feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## Howlinwolf69 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, stupid question. Gonna get her number next time I see her.


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

Howlinwolf69 said:


> Yeah, stupid question. Gonna get her number next time I see her.


Haha. Perhaps you are just a bit anxious about it and were looking for a reason to avoid it. Nevertheless, no biggie. Go for it. Good luck!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes , shallow Hal .


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Howlinwolf69 said:


> Yeah, stupid question. Gonna get her number next time I see her.


Not a stupid question, it's just that our opinions don't really matter in this case. Go get her.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

How severe is the lazy eye? I can understand why it someone might not like it.


----------



## Alex1319 (Mar 14, 2012)

All I know is that if a potential romantic partner had to question whether or not to go out with me due to a little flaw with my appearance, I'd feel pretty unloved. :afr


----------



## nevmx (Mar 20, 2013)

In my honest opinion, it depends on how lazy the eye is.
Kristen Bell's lazy eye is not even noticeable.

But say if the condition is bad, I wouldn't feel comfortable going out in public with her, people would stare, and you can't prevent people from staring.

And I would personally feel uncomfortable


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm with the above posters. It depends, is it a minor lazy eye or something like crazy eyes here?...


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Howlinwolf69 said:


> There's this really pretty mixed girl at my physical therapist's office who seems to be interested. She seems to enjoy flirting with me, she'll walk by and poke me on the side quite often. The only thing is, she has a lazy eye. She tries to hide it with her hair, but it's noticeable. I mean I'm not the most handsome guy myself.
> 
> Would it bother you guys?
> 
> Am I being shallow?


Mate... If she's in to you, she's got a decent personality and she's hot then who gives a ***** about a lazy eye?

Get on that s*** bro, before you miss your chance!


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I would not. And not even for the lazy eye, as physical appearances honestly do not matter to me, but intellect and personality. I simply have little interest in dating women, if anyone at all.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Shallow as ****.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, not my thing.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't see why not. Not like anyone likes me anyway though.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I google what it means but it's ridden with Paris Hilton pics....


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

if i was physically attracted to her, something as small as a lazy eye shouldn't change that.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I know a girl who has a slight case of it in one eye, it might be more to the left or right sometimes not all the time, but she's cute and the eye is such a minor imperfection so yes I'd date her.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Why the actual **** does it matter if she has a lazy eye or not?


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

Howlinwolf69 said:


> Am I being shallow?


Yes, get over it..


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No, if she reminded me of my mother who has it.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Yes of course.


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

Howlinwolf69 said:


> There's this really pretty mixed girl at my physical therapist's office who seems to be interested. She seems to enjoy flirting with me, she'll walk by and poke me on the side quite often. The only thing is, she has a lazy eye. She tries to hide it with her hair, but it's noticeable. I mean I'm not the most handsome guy myself.
> 
> Would it bother you guys?
> 
> Am I being shallow?


Well biologically speaking, a lazy eye is a sign of "bad genetics" and we as humans through millions of yrs of evolution have ingrained drives to strive for mating with those with the best genetics - for the survival and health of our species.

So on the surface, no its not your fault if you wouldnt date her because of it. I mean, it is off putting and seems alot more of an issue than say: small boobs or a wonky nose. Eyes are very important connections from person to person. Its not shallow, its more deep than you think.

But i guess what matters the most is whats in her heart and if she is loving and kind and you are attracted to her. If she has that inner beauty then she is worth it for sure. If its love, you would love her lazy eye after a while  Think about how bad the poor girl must feel about her eye, its not fair to her, when almost every other female has normal eyes. Maybe her eye makes her special ?

In the end, if you grew to love and respect her for the beautiful person she may be --- you wont really think twice about the eye thing anymore.

Lazy eye is an easy fix, my friend got his corrected with some sort of muscle tightening surgery and glasses/contacts.

John


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

jim11 said:


> I google what it means but it's ridden with Paris Hilton pics....


Lol. I dont think Paris has a lazy eye, she just has wonky eyelids and a wonky nose


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

apx24 said:


> Why the actual **** does it matter if she has a lazy eye or not?


I love this comment & agree. This is my personal opinion too.


----------



## JOHNNARDIL (Feb 4, 2014)

Please also, watch this for some perspective. His wife loves him and is not ashamed. Neither is he. Beautiful video --- something to think about.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Totally, would. No problem with it


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Most likely, especially if we had good chemistry.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. The noble thing would be to say "Of Course! It's all about personality!" But if I'm being honest, it is a potential deal breaker.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't give a one size fit all answer. I once met up though a "personals" section (before the net) of a local NY paper. I really couldn't hack the level of "wall eye" she had. Connection means everything and it was hard to tell when you had her full attention. But pehraps this girl is way less so than the one I met. And I think the one I met was either very nervous about it of just a juicer. She drank like prohibition was coming back in. Didn't straighten out the eye.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Why not? I think any burden from myself would outweigh a lazy eye.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

no i wouldn't


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ask her out.

I have always thought the actor Joaquin Phoenix was attractive. He was born with a cleft palate and you can still see a prominent scar. I couldn't care less.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't care.

It's not that the shallowness is as bad as much as the fact that you're seeking validation on a online forum for whatever is.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

and then there is this famous one with a lazy eye... she just puts on make up until you barely notice


----------



## Stoneface (Aug 9, 2011)

Would you date someone as shallow as you ?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Many people seem to confuse lazy eye with drooping eyelid. One of my eyes drifts to the left/a little upwards(lazy eye), but is not fixed in that position so it goes back when I blink(although never _completely_ straight forward). Sometimes more, sometimes less.

Kate Moss's eyes seem to be like mine(I often look like this in pics, but it can look more obvious than this, at times):


----------



## The Blooding (Jul 1, 2013)

Sure, why not. It's just a date.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> Why not? I think any burden from myself would outweigh a lazy eye.


It is said that "eyes are the window In one's soul". One should have wonder which one.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I had a crush on a girl with a lazy eye once. Why not?


----------

